# Display problem with Dension Gateway 100 in 2009 Jetta



## mimiK (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a Dension Gateway 100 (GW16VC1) that I have installed in my 2009 Jetta TDI with Premium 7 HU. (I first tried a PXAMG but had problems with steering wheel controls going crazy after updating firmware). The dension unit plays the ipod but there is no text in the MFD, but I can change tracks with the steering wheel buttons. In that state, it's not much better than the factory interface in terms of control.

I contacted dension and they replied that they did not support the premium 7, but there are videos online of the GW100 working with it. Any idea why it isn't working for me? There is a procedure for enabling text on the GW and I have tried that w/o success. I have also tried uninstalling/reinstalling and disconnecting/reconnecting battery. It has the latest firmware and dension support says flashing it wouldn't make a difference with the display issue anyway.

I may try again with the PXAMG (awaiting response from seller re: exchange) but I really liked the interface of the dension better from what I saw in the videos. It looks like a great unit.

Am I the only one that it won't work for?


----------



## kbell2002 (Jun 12, 2010)

May seem basic, but no referral to moving through the 'menu' (using the wheel mounted menu button) to highlight the adaptor in the MFD. This allows full navigation. Other than that, ???


----------



## mimiK (Jun 11, 2005)

I wish it were that easy. The page for the dension doesn't appear in the MFI. I get the basic audio page with track number but from there it just goes straight to the MFI main setup page.


----------



## SMkVGTI (Jun 14, 2007)

Did you check the installation of the supplied T-harness to make sure that all of the pins are locked and engaged? Maybe a loose or bent pin?


----------



## mimiK (Jun 11, 2005)

Connection seems tight, and I have unplugged/replugged several times and made sure. The ipod plays, sound is fine and there is some control through the radio buttons, but no display on the MFD as advertised.


----------



## SMkVGTI (Jun 14, 2007)

Did you call Enfig for help?


----------



## mimiK (Jun 11, 2005)

Didn't buy from Enfig. Wish I had. I contacted the seller, and their reply was "text is not supported on all models." Of course, text is supposed to be supported on this model with my car, according to the seller's website. I asked for an exchange. No response. Yesterday, I requested a refund. So far, no response. I really wish I could just get it to work and avoid further hassles with this seller.


----------



## mimiK (Jun 11, 2005)

If no one has any ideas for how to get the Dension unit working, can anyone recommend a good aftermarket stereo with ipod integration that would match the appearance of the dash and not look cheap? Doesn't have to have NAV.

Also, would it be possible to use the VW factory satellite receiver with an aftermarket HU?


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Searching found this....

Dension Installation


----------



## mimiK (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I ran across that thread and tried everything listed and still nothing worked. I contacted Dension and all they say is that the Premium 7 HU is not even supported. Maybe I got a defective unit or maybe the folks who got it to work were just lucky. Or maybe it's an MFD issue where a certain menu needs to be "enabled" with a Vag com tool. Maybe someone with experience in this area can respond.

I'm returning the Dension. Not really sure what to do now - try another Dension; upgrade to newer OEM or aftermarket stereo (although that gets expensive and comes with its own set of installation nightmares from what I read). I really just want a functional ipod adapter that can search by artist, genre, album, playlist, etc. I don't need NAV but would like to keep my SAT radio.

I appreciate everyone's suggestions.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Interesting...I have a Premium 7 and it works fine (knock on wood).

There is a thread over on Golf MK5 that might offer some more insight. 

Try this one


----------



## mimiK (Jun 11, 2005)

I saw that one, too. I wonder why any VW w/o a nav. radio would have the nav page enabled in the MFD. 

Maybe I just need to break down and get a VAG-COM. I'd like to enable the remote window feature at some point anyway.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Bringing this one back up... 

Has anyone had issues with the display freezing up while playing?


----------



## Rock Toy (Jul 26, 2004)

I just installed the Gateway 100 in a 2007 GLI and am running into the same problem. Freezing up on me and not allowing me to access the song menu when I am moving. Anyone have a fix or know the problem?


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

I've had issues with the Dension 300 in my 2010 A3 freezing up; at the end of a MP3 track the unit won't advance to the next track, and doesn't respond to the steering wheel or headunit controls. Switching input from the Dension to the radio & back seemed to resolve it.

It's only happened twice in the 9 months I've had the Dension installed; the second time was earlier this afternoon as I was driving to my folks' place in Florida.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Rock Toy said:


> I just installed the Gateway 100 in a 2007 GLI and am running into the same problem. Freezing up on me and not allowing me to access the song menu when I am moving. Anyone have a fix or know the problem?


Sent an IM.


----------

